# elle s'en est souvenue, elle se l'est rappelé(e) - accord



## lesaucisson

Bonjour,

Lorsqu'on est une fille, doit—on dire "je ne m'en suis plus souvenu/rappelé" ?

merci


----------



## janpol

"Je m'en suis souvenue", a dit Marie.
"je me les suis rappelé(e)s"...


----------



## Alkanna

Se souvenir de quelque chose :
Je (féminin) ne m'en suis plus souvenue.

Se rappeler quelque chose :
Je (féminin) ne me le suis plus rappelé.


----------



## JClaudeK

Je (féminin) ne m'en suis plus souvenu*e*. 
Je (féminin) ne m'en suis plus souvenu. 

Pas d'accord ("en" n'est pas COD !)

Voir #7


----------



## Alkanna

En effet, " en " n'est pas un COD.

Se souvenir = verbe essentiellement pronominal.
Accord avec le sujet.
Je ( féminin) ne m'en suis plus souvenue.


----------



## Maître Capello

_se souvenir *de* qqch_ (COI) → le participe s'accorde avec le sujet, le pronom _se_ étant inanalysable
_se rappeler qqch_ (COD) → le participe ne s'accorde pas avec le sujet, mais avec le COD si celui-ci précède le verbe
_
Je m'*en* suis souven*u*_ (pour un homme) / _Je m'*en* suis souven*ue*_ (pour une femme)

_Cet événement est amusant. Je me *le* suis rappel*é*. / Il/Elle se *l'*est rappel*é*.
Cette anecdote est amusante. Je me *la* suis rappel*ée*. / Il/Elle se *l'*est rappel*ée*._


----------



## JClaudeK

Alkanna said:


> Se souvenir = verbe essentiellement pronominal.
> *Accord avec le sujet*.


Au temps pour moi. Je me suis laissé tromper par ce "en", désolé. 

J'ai bien relu le chapitre "verbe pronominal subjectif."


----------



## Nicomon

Je réanime ce fil qui date de quelques jours pour ajouter  *cette page* de la BDL, d'où j'ai extrait ce qui suit : 





> La règle d'accord du participe passé des verbes essentiellement pronominaux est fort simple : le participe passé de ces verbes s'accorde toujours en genre et en nombre avec le sujet.


  Comme j'aurais tendance à dire incorrectement _je m'en rappelle / ne m'en rappelle pas,_ je contourne « _se rappeler quelque chose_ »
quand  je peux dire « _se souvenir *de*_ quelque chose ».

Pour en savoir plus, cette autre page : Se rappeler et se souvenir. 

Je ne trouve pas du tout naturel - même si c'est grammatico correct - de dire :  _Je me le/la suis rappelé(e). 
_
Mais plutôt que «_ je _ _ne m'en suis plus souvenu(e) / ne me le suis plus rappelé » _je crois que je dirais ;_ je l'ai oublié.  _ C'est plus simple_. _


----------



## samiraa

Avec le participe passé de s'en souvenir, on est en présence d'un pronom se qui ne peut être analysé (comme le dit Maître). Alors c'est le sujet qui commande l'accord du pp.
Donc pour répondre précisément à ta question Sanawak, , on peut écrire quand on est une fille : Je ne m'en suis plus souvenu*e*.


----------



## danielc

Nicomon said:


> Je ne trouve pas du tout naturel - même si c'est grammatico correct - de dire :  _Je me le/la suis rappelé(e).
> 
> . _



Vous rappelez-vous le film _À bout de souffle _?


"Tu te le rappelles, ou tu t'en souviens, mais pas tu t'en rappelles."(J-P Belmondo)


----------



## janpol

Si la forme fautive est bien entrée dans les moeurs et donc très habituelle, elle semble parfaitement correcte et c'est la forme correcte qui semble artificielle et donc très douteuse !


----------



## Logospreference-1

Le TLF_i_ :


> RAPPELER, verbe
> *III. −* _Emploi pronominal_
> *A. −
> 4.* [Le complément d'objet est un pronom neutre] _Mais, si je me le rappelle bien, il y a six ans que j'ai quitté le village_ (Dumas père, _Halifax_, 1842, ii, 4, page 51).


Ceci autorise-t-il _je me la rappelle_, à mon avis non. _La_ est quelquefois indéfinissable, comme dans _se la couler douce_, mais comment y voir un neutre ? Je suis donc à moitié d'accord avec Nicomon.


janpol said:


> Si la forme fautive est bien entrée dans les mœurs et donc très habituelle, elle semble parfaitement correcte et c'est la forme correcte qui semble artificielle et donc très douteuse !


 Permettez-moi d'applaudir, en amenant un petit exemple :

_- Élève Untel, vous rappelez-vous l'année de la création du Cid ?_ [Déjà, c'est pour moi du charabia. La forme transitive me paraît, dans cet exemple, tout-à-fait abusive. J'ai bien dit _dans cet exemple_, ce n'est évidemment pas toujours le cas.]

Que peut répondre l'élève ?
_- Non, Madame, je ne me la rappelle pas : _ _la_ n'est pas un pronom neutre, mais est mis pour_ l'année_.
_- Non, Madame, je ne me le rappelle pas :  _trouvera-t-on un seul enseignant pour recevoir comme naturelle une telle réponse, puisqu'on ne comprend pas du tout d'où l'élève sort-il ce_ le _?
_- Non, Madame, je ne m'en rappelle pas : _seule réponse accessible à n'importe quel élève ; comment la maîtresse la dira-t-elle incorrecte ? Sa question était avec le verbe _se rappeler_. Comment la maîtresse obligera-t-elle l'élève à ne pas reprendre _se rappeler_, qu'elle utilise dans sa question, et à préférer _se souvenir_ ?

Voir encore le fil se rappeler / se souvenir (de) + nom / infinitif.


----------



## Oddmania

@Logospreference-1 A la place de l'élève, je dirais soit _Je ne me rappelle pas_ (sans objet), soit _Je ne m'en souviens pas_. Je ne dis pas que _Je ne m'en rappelle pas_ ne me viendrait pas spontanément, mais si j'avais le temps de réfléchir à ma réponse, je préfèrerais ne pas utiliser d'objet du tout plutôt que de rajouter un pronom _en _abusif.

C'est d'ailleurs la même chose à l'impératif. Lorsque je dis _Souviens t'en_, les gens ont tendance à ne pas comprendre et à me demander de répéter (je pense qu'ils doivent entendre _Souviens *tant*_, et ne voient pas ce que le mot _tant _vient faire dans la phrase), alors je préfère encore dire _Souviens-toi_ (sans objet) plutôt que _Souviens-en toi_, ou pire, _Souviens-toi*-z-*en_.


----------



## Logospreference-1

Oui, il y a cette solution de la forme absolue, elle est fréquente, mais on peut aussi bien la critiquer : en allant consulter le TLFi à _rappeler III, D_, partie consacrée à cette forme, il me semble que tous les exemples cités sont assez particuliers - ils sont expressifs, voire nostalgiques - et ne permettent pas une généralisation de cette forme absolue. Dans la réponse de l'élève, j'imagine difficilement de la nostalgie.

À l'opposé, si la forme transitive sonnait si bien dans tous les cas, comment le TLF_i _n'admettrait-il comme pronom en COD que les pronoms neutres ? _Et la belle Henriette, te *la rappelles-tu ? _Si je ne peux me *la rappeler, comment dirais-je que je me rappelle Henriette ?


----------



## Nicomon

danielc said:


> Vous rappelez-vous le film _À bout de souffle _?
> "Tu te le rappelles, ou tu t'en souviens, mais pas tu t'en rappelles."(J-P Belmondo)


 Non, je ne me souviens pas de ce film. 

@ Oddmania :  J'aurais compris  _souviens-t'en... _mais j'ai en effet tendance à dire_ souviens-toi*-z-*en. _
Pour ne pas supprimer l'objet, il y aurait : _ Souviens-toi de ça_.  Ou bien :  _Tâche de t'en souvenir. _

_Élève Nico, vous rappelez-vous l'année de la création du Cid?
Non madame. J'ai bien peur de l'avoir oublié(e). / Si je l'ai déjà su(e), je ne l'ai pas retenu(e)._
Avec les (e) =  accord avec année_  /  _Sans les (e) = cela
Pourquoi répéter le même verbe que le prof?  

Sinon, vous aurez compris que je suis d'accord avec janpol et Logos pour ce qui est du côté artificiel de la forme correcte.
Ou bien on contourne la « faute » en remplaçant  _se rappeler  _par _se souvenir *de... *_ou bien on assume la « faute ».
Tout le monde n'est pas grammairien.
Je recopie le dernier paragraphe de la page de la BDL - Se rappeler et se souvenir - que j'ai mise en lieu plus haut. 





> En conclusion, même si _se rappeler de_, sur le modèle de _se souvenir de_, est bien attesté depuis le XVIIIe siècle, autant chez les grands auteurs que dans la langue générale, *les grammairiens*, bien qu’ils soient unanimes à constater que cet emploi est très répandu, se montrent encore réticents à admettre cette construction, et force nous est de devoir encore nous plier à ces règles si nous voulons nous conformer à la norme grammaticale.


----------



## Maître Capello

Logospreference-1 said:


> Ceci autorise-t-il _je me la rappelle_, à mon avis non. _La_ est quelquefois indéfinissable, comme dans _se la couler douce_, mais comment y voir un neutre ?
> […]
> Que peut répondre l'élève ?
> _- Non, Madame, je ne me la rappelle pas : _ _la_ n'est pas un pronom neutre, mais est mis pour_ l'année_.
> _- Non, Madame, je ne me le rappelle pas :  _trouvera-t-on un seul enseignant pour recevoir comme naturelle une telle réponse, puisqu'on ne comprend pas du tout d'où l'élève sort-il ce_ le _?
> _- Non, Madame, je ne m'en rappelle pas : _seule réponse accessible à n'importe quel élève ; comment la maîtresse la dira-t-elle incorrecte ? Sa question était avec le verbe _se rappeler_. Comment la maîtresse obligera-t-elle l'élève à ne pas reprendre _se rappeler_, qu'elle utilise dans sa question, et à préférer _se souvenir_ ?


_La_ ne peut en effet être neutre, contrairement à _le_, mais je ne vois pas pourquoi ce ne serait pas possible d'employer l'un ou l'autre. En tout cas, cela ne me choquerait pas le moins du monde.

_Je ne me *la* rappelle pas_.  = Je ne me rappelle pas *cette date*.
_Je ne me *le* rappelle pas_.  = Je ne me rappelle pas *cela / ce que vous demandez*.

Et comme Oddmania, j'omettrais volontiers le COD : _Je ne me rappelle pas_. Je répondrais en fait même plus simplement : _Non, madame_.


----------



## Logospreference-1

Il y a un grand contraste entre les grammairiens, sûrs d'eux, et le TLF_i_, qui à rappeler III (forme pronominale) marche sur des œufs :
1) En III, A, 1, a, α, il reconnaît _se rappeler de_ et _s'en rappeler_, qu'il présente comme une analogie avec_ se souvenir de. _Deux exemples seulement, l'un avec un pronom personnel, l'autre avec le _temps_, en clair pas vraiment ce qu'on appelle usuellement une_ chose._
2) En III, A, 4, il ne reconnaît comme pronom COD que le pronom neutre.
3) En III, D, il ne donne comme forme absolue que des exemples empreints de poésie ou de nostalgie.

Plus loin, en remarque, il ne parle que de la condamnation par les grammairiens de _se rappeler de quelque chose_, alors que, nous dit-il, les bons auteurs l'utilisent fréquemment. Qu'en est-il de_ se rappeler d'une personne_ ? N'y aurait-il plus unanimité des grammairiens dans la condamnation ? Quant à _s'en rappeler_, s'il continue d'en dire l'usage fréquent, il le dit populaire, sans invoquer cette fois les bons auteurs.

Ce qui à mon sens justifie l'usage transitif de _se rappeler_, c'est ce sens d'_appeler de nouveau en soi-même_, en allant chercher dans sa mémoire. _Se souvenir_ en sens premier ressortirait plutôt d'un processus en sens inverse, les éléments en mémoire revenant à la surface, si l'on veut.

Mais donc, cet usage de s_e rappeler_ pour dire _appeler de nouveau en soi-même_, il s'avère souvent délicat : quand la maîtresse demande à l'élève _vous rappelez-vous l'année du Cid _(j'abrège)_ ?_, à la limite qu'est-ce qu'il lui prend ? Jusqu'alors l'élève n'était-il pas censé l'écouter ? Il faut comprendre que la maîtresse veut dire : _parviendrez-vous à vous rappeler l'année du Cid ? Vous rappellerez-vous l'année du Cid ? _Ce serait incommode de devoir parler ainsi, d'où, certainement, soit le remplacement par_ se souvenir de, _soit cette astuce pour les uns et ce bricolage pour les autres d'appliquer à _se rappeler_ le même usage qu'avec _se souvenir_, en intercalant un _de_. Mais désolé, l'origine du problème est bel et bien _se rappeler + COD _dans la question.

_- Jean-Pierre, te rappelles-tu la promesse que tu m'avais faite ?
- Hein, quoi, comment ? Présentement je ne songeais qu'à tes beaux yeux !_


----------

